# Self-employed for <1year - entitled to any social welfare benefit following accident?



## triona (8 Jan 2008)

Hi,

My fiance has been self-employed since last March. He was in an accident on Sunday and will be off work for a number of months. He was a full-time PAYE employee prior to March 2007 for 7 years. Does anyone know if he is entitled to any social welfare payments based on his previous tax years as a PAYE employee? 

Which section of revenue or social welfare office should I contact to find out?

Thanks, Triona


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: Self-employed for <1year - entitled to any social welfare benefit following accid*

Your fiance should be entitled to Illness Benefit based on his previous PRSI contributions paid in 2006. He should make a claim by completing the Illness Benefit form adn getting his doctor to certify his incapacity. The claim form is available at doctor's surgery/hospital.


----------



## triona (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: Self-employed for <1year - entitled to any social welfare benefit following accid*

Thanks Welfarite - I'll get the form at the hospital this evening.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: Self-employed for <1year - entitled to any social welfare benefit following accid*

Here's what you do from www.welfare.ie : 

"To apply for Illness Benefit you should:

go to a doctor and get a first social welfare medical certificate (known as MC 1), which includes an application form,
complete this medical certificate and application form, giving details of any dependants, including your spouse's or partner's PPS No. and your Child Benefit number, if you have one,
make sure you sign the declaration on the application form, 
and
hand your certificate into your local Social Welfare Office or post it to: 

*Department of Social and Family Affairs*
P.O. Box 1650
Dublin 1. "


----------

